# Tail wearing tips



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently bought a tail, for the most part it been sitting in my closet for the last couple months. My house is filled to the brim and nobody knows I'm a furry so I can't even wear it around the house. The reason i bought the tail in the first place is so i could wear it, so I kinda have an overdue need to wear it about. Every couple months or so my friends and I venture into the city to rave our faces off. The next excursion is the beginning of February and i really want to wear my tail to it. My friends are cool with my fuzziness, but that is the least of my concern. First off i don't want anyone to yank on it, plus there is a bar there and drunk people are unpredictable. 

So i guess the question is should i wear my tail to a techno show? Or do you guys think that is a really dumb idea. Hell who knows maybe someone has even done it before?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

No. Don't wear it. You'll lose it or it'll get ruined and that's just a waste.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 22, 2011)

You're making a bigger deal out of this than you need to.

Just wear it-- most people don't even notice, and those who do tend to not care. How do you react when you see someone with a silly hat etc? You stare for a second and then carry on with what you were doing.

And a techno show is a great place to waggle a tail. x3


----------



## Fay V (Jan 22, 2011)

If you wear a tail to a crowded place where it's not a costume party or a con, the tail will get pulled. I personally wouldn't do it. I don't want to be mean but I wouldn't wear anything furry around drunk people, especially if I could not fix it. 
If you have the skill to repair the tail yourself and clean it well, then I'd say it depends on how long it is. a long tail would be more cumbersome than fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 22, 2011)

What's wrong with it being pulled? If it's the standard hanging type of tail, it's just a piece of material that can't really be damaged by pulling. And it should be attached through the belt, so it won't come off.

Though drunk people may have dirty, food-covered hands...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What's wrong with it being pulled? If it's the standard hanging type of tail, it's just a piece of material that can't really be damaged by pulling. And it should be attached through the belt, so it won't come off.
> 
> Though drunk people may have dirty, food-covered hands...


 
Drunk people are destructive; it wouldn't surprise me if he wore it and a bunch of drunks tore it to shreds.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 22, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What's wrong with it being pulled? If it's the standard hanging type of tail, it's just a piece of material that can't really be damaged by pulling. And it should be attached through the belt, so it won't come off.
> 
> Though drunk people may have dirty, food-covered hands...


 
If it is pulled hard enough it will rip. Ask any suiter. If you watch a suiter get their tail pulled, an experienced one will grab the base of the tail. The continued pulling puts a lot of stress on whatever the loop is and that stress is going to go to the stitching. A drunk person wont have the where-with-all not to give a tail a mighty tug.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 22, 2011)

Honestly it was only $30 so the loss wouldn't be astronomic especially considering I've only worn it a handful of times. Its a fox tail that goes down a couple inches passed the knee so chances are someone would yank on it but with just a bit of modification it would survive. I guess I'm just sensitive about wearing a tail in public, I'm sure once i do it once it wont seem so bad


----------



## Fay V (Jan 22, 2011)

VenturedVulpes said:


> Honestly it was only $30 so the loss wouldn't be astronomic especially considering I've only worn it a handful of times. Its a fox tail that goes down a couple inches passed the knee so chances are someone would yank on it but with just a bit of modification it would survive. Probably one of my biggest fears is where the show is, Detroit. I don't want to stand outside for an hour waiting for the doors to open with a giant orange target screaming "mug me" in one of the most dangerous cities in the US.


 That's all up to you then I guess. Everyone has their personal preferences. I dislike being in busy, crowded, unfamiliar areas with my furry stuff. If you are going to do this you could put the tail on after getting inside.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that i have a solid list of pros and cons, it really doesn't seem like that bad of an idea. I might get heckled, and i might not have a tail when its over, but when its only $30 and easily replaceable its kinda a small price to pay. Also it isn't in the middle of Detroit its actually in a suburb so mugging doesn't seem too probable. Overall the cons don't really compare to the awesome fact that id have one more body part to dance with, albeit a prosthesis. If someone has the gull to ask me why I'm wearing a tail I'll pull the old "its a hot fashion in Europe" cop out and go on with my night. Even if worse comes to worse and someone yells "furry" at me i doubt it''ll be a big deal. I think ill go for it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

If someone does yell "furry" just yell back "Oh yay someone wants to YIFF" the proceed to approach them in a creepy manner and try to hug them.


----------



## Bir (Jan 23, 2011)

You attach it better than with just a safety pin. I'm not sure what kind of tail you have, but if you attach it to your butt in such a way that it would take some dedication to taking it off, you'll be fine.

My boyfriend didn't listen to me, and his beautiful tail got stolen at ACen.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 23, 2011)

Bir said:


> You attach it better than with just a safety pin. I'm not sure what kind of tail you have, but if you attach it to your butt in such a way that it would take some dedication to taking it off, you'll be fine.
> 
> My boyfriend didn't listen to me, and his beautiful tail got stolen at ACen.


 
The one i have has two nylon loops that a belt goes through, one of the loops is broken and replaced with a bit of hemp but i intend on cannibalizing an old belt to replace/add to the other loops before i go anywhere with it on.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 23, 2011)

God's sake man, just sew some strong fabric into the top of your tail's base if you're worried about it getting yanked on.

It's not rocket science people.


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually have a tail of my own that I wear out in public quite often.  No one seems to care or even notice.  I wouldn't see any problem with anyone pulling on it as no one has ever touched my tail(except for my mom and a friend but they're weird like that)

Now that you mention it, I might wear my ears and tail to school again.  8DD Everyone loves it. ;3


----------



## Icky (Jan 23, 2011)

Tip: Put it on your butt.


----------



## Karimah (Jan 24, 2011)

Go for it, you only live once. I've been to several dance scenes with a tail on and no one messed with it, not to mention it's a ton of fun to shake around. As far as the family deal just wait one day until you're home alone, or everyone's asleep and wear your tail for a bit, it'll get it out of your system. Play some music, dance around your room, enjoy your purchase :3.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally unless it's a furry con/rave, refrain from the tail. I occasionally wear my purple to work just to guage the reactions of the freshies and see if any of them are furries. This occasionally leads to even creepier people who think it's cool/funny to touch the tail out of the blue... The creepers that decidingly start stroking me... OH GOD HELP ME!

If you want something cute at a techno rave though. Go for a bunny tail, add a few lights and GG.


----------



## Furr (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty much the bigger of a deal you make it the bigger of a reaction you get. Just don't get all butt hurt if you get heckled and laugh it off. I wear my rabbit hat to the bar every now and again, and for those who are all WTF as long as I laugh they laugh and by the end of the night they want to try the hat on. Pretty much if you act all serious and creepy about it the more negative reaction you'll get.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea i don't intend on getting all but hurt over it i know there are assholes no matter where you go. I figure I'll give it a shot and i mean even if it is a bit embarrassing I'm in a city full of people ill probably never see again in my life and i plan on balancing it out with an light up equalizer shirt i got  bit ago so hopefully people will look at that and think "oh hes just a raver kid that's why he looks goofy". I mean if the absolute worst case scenario happens all i have to do is take it off, and the problem is solved.


----------

